# New workshop



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7011/6407127525_3d954c19cf_z.jpg 

Been busy with life lately... building the garage, getting married, remodeling the bathroom. Now I’m starting to spend a little time here and there on modeling again.

The bench on the left will be for resin casting. It will get covered with 1/8” polypropylene – which can be changed out as needed. 

The bench on the right will be for model/pattern building. 

I still have a lot of shelving to build, getting organized and whatnot.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 26 Nov 2011 01:58 PM 


Been busy with life lately... building the garage, getting married, remodeling the bathroom. Now I’m starting to spend a little time here and there on modeling again.

Burl,
Wow you have been busy!! Congrats on the marriage, and it's good to see you back in the hobby. Hopefully that new workshop of yours will continue to produce amazing models that cause the rest of us, like me to continually raise the bar on our own stuff, and learn how to make better castings.



Craig


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I say! you *have* been busy!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Uuuuu sweet. Hide it from the wife and other household girls. Otherwise, they will claim it.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 26 Nov 2011 08:38 PM 
Uuuuu sweet. Hide it from the wife and other household girls. Otherwise, they will claim it. 
I know what you mean! I tell my wife we both need two different places to work on our hobbies. She calls my trains my mistress! LOL They always know where to find us at least...

Craig


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Some times my wife turns the shop into a giant recycle bin. Boxes, paper, bottles all that.

Burl, you gotta stake your claim bro.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Speaking of funny stories about having a shop my brother in law was remodeling his shop and deciding if he should install either a urinal or a sink. I think he decided on a sink finally because in a pinch it can be used as a urinal! LOL No need to go back into the house... 
But seriously, besides a loving wife that lets her husband spend time in his shop nothing else can bet that! 

Craig


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife is very supportive too. I can have anything I want, as long as I make it. The sink was the right call. Dirt hands can "spoodge" the project (spoodge - verb: to cause a goopy, undesirable, sticky substance to end up on an equipment, material or personnel)


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Nooooo You didn't give up the He Man Wowman .... Club? 
Kidding aside good luck. 
Every time I clean my shop/store room it's like getting a new shop, and all them things you werer looking for and have 2 now! 
Sean


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

That's Awesome Burl! I know just how you feel right now. Got married a year and a half ago. Just finished a ten year rebuild of a little house we got. ( Including a 25 x 30 attached garage and room above addition in the last 2.5 years) Right now I'm building benches and cabinets in to garage too! I see you are in the attic with your shop. Does it get hot up there? Are your benches 18" deep? Lastly, how will you be able to get track from the out door layout so that you can drive engine right on to the work bench? Well have to go paint benches. Keep us posted on the shop build. Looking good.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Burl, 

The bathroom remodel made me smile, it was the only room in my house that didn't get remodeled/reworked when I got married (6.5 short years ago). 

The workshop (as well as the whole garage) is looking good, I'm sure it will be functional and organized based on other projects you've done in the past. 

Just remember, keep your bride happy and you will be happy, don't try to help her when she just needs to talk thru something (the hardest part for me is biting my tongue and not offering suggestions/help). 

Very much looking forward to seeing and following future Burl projects. We haven't had a lot of modern modeling on here lately.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish I had thought about a sink, but the concrete is poured with radiant heat tubing inside... it would have been nice to have a drain to run a dehumidifier into. 

The benches are 16" deep, and 12 ft and 16ft long. I'm thinking about making a 2 x 4 ft table with casters the same height. 

Now for the important question... what to model next?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this in a basement or attic? 
I see a pull down steps, yet the block wall? 

I know!!! model a 1" scale radiators for a GP40. side ones and top ones.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
A little self serving? LOL 

Burl, 
I think you should model one of these... 









Okay I'll admit to being self serving too. Anything to get you back in the groove.... 

Craig


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a great set-up Burl. You could not ask for anything better. I would add:


- a small refrigerator, and coffee maker
- a little round "conference" table with chairs.
- telephone line.
- cable TV

One of the greatest things about a shop is hosting a "work party". Come up with a project and invite 2 or 3 buddies over on a Saturday to work. Start off with a "planning session" (conference table) and get to work. A little break mid morning (refrigerator, coffee maker). My wife often makes a pot of soup or chili for lunch. Have a ball game on the TV in the background. Work a little in the afternoon. Work parties are great fun, they forge solid freindships that last a lifetime.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: here's what the outside looks like (this will explain the cinder blocks):









Not sure how I'd do a work party... not aware of any LS modelers anywhere close.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

A little more progress.


Something I always found I spent more time on than I cared for was hunting for the right size of styrene. This time around, I decided to build some drawers with dividers for the various thicknesses – there’s one slot for .040” by [x], another for .060” by [x], etc. I splurged a little on full extension drawer slides too.








" 
Since the vacuum chamber is something that I only use when I’m pouring a mold, its in the way the rest of the time. So I did something similar with it:


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice, Burl..... Great niche to continue the great modelling...


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl wrote:

"Now for the important question... what to model next?"

Burl,

Is that a question about the next possible commercial venture, or your next personal project?

You tell us, what are you thinking about?

On a different note, do these latest developements mean that you will be returning to casting some of your existing parts soon? I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian: I got burned out on the kit business before. Not saying I will never do it again, but the first few projects are going to be just for me.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

True, but now that your married and ordained and have lots of free time now. Just a couple parts maybe for your old disciples.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

I understand, if you make your hobby into work it takes out the fun, and hobbies should be fun.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Plus, I think Burl needs to get a more reveling photo of himself. I have seen him on his photo book (what ever they are called) pages. 
Please. 

BTW Will you come to our 2012 Sept open house?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Love your drawers!


----------

